# Tortoise fart?



## loyolaboy98 (Jun 7, 2013)

I was rubbing my tortoise's head today when he was taking a bath, he for some reason loved it today. He began clicking and waving his tail!!! Next thing i know a barrage of bubbles hits the water from his rear end!!! Is it possible for tortoises to fart? I've seen then yawn and have heard they can sneeze...


----------



## jjsull33 (Jun 7, 2013)

They can indeed fart


----------



## loyolaboy98 (Jun 7, 2013)

Wow thats hilarious


----------



## sissyofone (Jun 7, 2013)

Yes, I believe they can fart lol. My Spunky as done the same thing. :blush: Too funny. 

Sent from my M865 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## tyrs4u (Jun 7, 2013)

Lmao my Russians are gassy and I have a female Sulcata who lets em rip all day


----------



## jjsull33 (Jun 7, 2013)

My biggest redfoot farts all the time in baths.


----------



## laney (Jun 7, 2013)

Hehe yep mines like to turn their baths into jacuzzis lol


----------



## loyolaboy98 (Jun 7, 2013)

ha ha LOL


----------



## Lancecham (Jun 7, 2013)

My 90 to 120 pound sulcatas can "toot" louder than a human. When they do it, I just hope my neighbors don't think it was me


----------



## anm1221 (Jun 7, 2013)

Lmao too funny


----------



## tupacliveson16 (Jun 7, 2013)

Lmao! This made my day.


----------



## thatrebecca (Jun 7, 2013)

Hah! One of my torts always has bubbles coming from her butt in the bath. I wondered what that was....


----------



## AustinASU (Jun 7, 2013)

Haha yes they do, i know iguanas do it and they are pretty loud at it.


----------



## loyolaboy98 (Jun 7, 2013)

Ill have to look out for it in the future!


----------



## clucey (Jun 8, 2013)

Ohhh funnny!!!!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using TortForum mobile app


----------



## shanu303 (Jun 8, 2013)

the first time i saw bubbles coming out the rear end of my indian star i was shocked because i thought there's a hole/rupture in the lungs as they have a seal between there skin and the shell on the junction... and i seriously thought it was ruptured from somewhere beside the rear legs...... it scared me to death...... then i put him in a clear glass tank filled with lukewarm water and saw the bubbles coming out of the anus in the tail......... **silly me**


----------



## tyrs4u (Jun 8, 2013)

Lancecham said:


> My 90 to 120 pound sulcatas can "toot" louder than a human. When they do it, I just hope my neighbors don't think it was me



Lmfao.... Sure blame the Sully's 
But man they are loud huh?


----------



## yagyujubei (Jun 8, 2013)

Tortoise Jacuzzi!


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jun 8, 2013)

Lol! Great thread! The first time I caught bubbles coming from Dante's rear during bath time I was shocked! They're just so quiet, you don't think of them as the tooting type!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## loyolaboy98 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ikr thats why i was suprised aswell.

Kyle A. Loeffler
Turbo Loeffler


----------



## TortoiseLuv0131 (Jun 9, 2013)

Yep they can fart all right LOL! The first time I saw Myrtle fart (in the bath), I was shocked and worried. LOL...then I became more used to her. She seems to rather enjoy it...


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 9, 2013)

Yep, they can fart. And burp, too!


----------



## mainey34 (Jun 9, 2013)

Yes, they do...


----------



## loyolaboy98 (Jun 9, 2013)

Lol


Kyle & Turbo


----------

